# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Η φρέσκο πιασμένη καρδερίνα μου.

## sakis.x



----------


## jk21

Με κοψοχολιασες ... λεω αν ειναι δυνατον ... ο Σακης πουλοπιαστης; Μπραβο φιλαρακο !!! πως βρεθηκε το πουλακι στα χερια σου;

----------


## sakis.x

Πηγα για καφε σε ενα φιλαρακο μου ο οποιος δεν εχει ιδεα απο πουλια αλλα εχει ο γειτονας του διπλα διπλα τα μπαλκονια ,οποιος ηταν εξω στο μπαλκονι και ηπιαμε ενα καφεδακο ολοι  μαζι  ,πηγε η κουβεντα στα πουλια γιατη τα ακουγα και μου ειπε για ενα πουλιακι το οποιο δεν ηταν καλα ,το πουλακι ειχε καρινα και πρισμενο εντερο εγινε θεραπια με baycox για 3 εβδομαδες ,5 μερες  χορηγηση  12 μερες παυση και αν και ηταν καλα το πουλακι τις αλλες ξανα baycox  μαι βδομαδα να δω αν ειναι καλα που ηταν και video  ,το παλικαρι που μου εδωσε το πουλακι νομιζει οτι δεν τα καταφερε και του ειπα καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι εγινε τιποτα....

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!! φιλε μου εισαι αρχοντας!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

πολλα μπραβο..!!!!

πηγε εκει που επρεπε...!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ποσο μου αρεσουν αυτες οι φρεσκοπιασμενες καρδερινες. :Party0003: 

Σακη μπραβο σου, ευχομαι να ειναι η πρωτη απο τις εκατονταδες που θα απελευθερωσουμε. :Party0028:

----------


## Gardelius

:Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:

----------


## piranhas2

:Happy0159:

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

RESPECT  ::  ::

----------

